# inpatient postpartum visits billable?



## cjbrock (May 10, 2010)

Is it appropriate to bill for rounds after delivery if the doctor billed for vag delivery only. We will not be doing her 6 week postpartum visit so we did not bill the vag w/postpartum care charge. Thank you.


----------



## bbernardin (May 11, 2010)

Yes, you can do this.  Charge subsequent inpatient stay code and discharge code.  We do this and get paid without any problems.


----------



## cjbrock (May 11, 2010)

thank you


----------



## hthompson (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are only billing for the d/c, is ICD-9 V24.2 appropriate?

Background: another physician did the c-section and my doc did the d/c only.


----------



## neelaprakash (Feb 26, 2018)

cjbrock said:


> Is it appropriate to bill for rounds after delivery if the doctor billed for vag delivery only. We will not be doing her 6 week postpartum visit so we did not bill the vag w/postpartum care charge. Thank you.



What Dx do you use?


----------

